# El mundo es un pañuelo



## panjabigator

Hola a tothom!

Estic escrivint un email i vull dir que "el mundo es un pañuelo."  Què dieu vosaltres?  "El mon és un mocador?"  

Per cert, m'ha agradat molt el teu país i intentaré de visitar-lo tan aviat que pugui!

Un salut jove,

PG


----------



## ernest_

Hola nano!
Doncs jo diria: "el món és molt petit" o "que petit que és el món".
Espero que et serveixi.
Salutacions.


----------



## panjabigator

Gràcies Ernest.  Com et sembla la frase amb la paraula "mocador?"  Té sentit o et sembla un castellanisme (d'estructura, no de paraula)?


----------



## Namarne

panjabigator said:


> Com et sembla la frase amb la paraula "mocador?"  Té sentit o et sembla un castellanisme?


Hola. 
A mi no em sona gens bé, fer servir "mocador" amb aquest sentit. 
Quan es diu en castellà, un "pañuelo" em dóna la idea de quelcom de molt petit, en canvi si ho dius en català, jo almenys penso en una cosa per mocar-se i prou.


----------



## chics

Jo sí he sentit i he dit  que _el món és un mocador_... 
El que no sé dir-te és si és un castellanisme.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

A mi no em sona gens això del "mocador" en català. Jo penso que ho expressem com ho deia l'Ernest.


----------



## Samaruc

A mí això de "el món és un mocador" també em sona prou malament, tot i que diria que sí que ho he sentit alguna vegada...

Com a frase més o menys feta que es podria equiparar relativament a l'expressió castellana em ve al cap l'expressió "X és un poble" (per allò que als pobles tothom es coneix), on X pot ser qualsevol indret, ciutat, país...


----------



## ernest_

panjabigator said:


> Com et sembla la frase amb la paraula "mocador?"  Té sentit o et sembla un castellanisme (d'estructura, no de paraula)?



Té sentit i s'entén el que vol dir perquè tots coneixem aquesta expressió en castellà, però coincideixo amb Namarne, que a mi em fa pensar en un mocador ple de mocs, i no pas en una metàfora d'una cosa petita.


----------

